# Gisele Bündchen - Victoria´s secret fashionshow 2005 - 29 pics!



## Tobi.Borsti (9 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Gisele Bündchen*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Muli (9 Okt. 2006)

Klasse Bilder von Gisele! Vor allem die Backstage Pics finde ich spitze ...
Danke dir dafür!


----------



## Nafets86 (20 Jan. 2017)

Sie gehört ganz klar zu den heißesten frauen auf der welt! Danke


----------

